# Australian moving back home - Shipping lots of clothes and shoes



## emmatj15 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi,

I need some advice for shipping belongings/personal effects back home. This would include clothes, shoes, books and a few other odds and ends - no furniture. I've been in US for three years so I've done lots of shopping and have bought lots of clothes. It would definitely be too much to take on my flight back. 

Anyone had experience shipping stuff to Australia (Sydney specifically)? I don't care how long it takes as long as it gets there eventually.

Thanks!

PS I live in Philadelphia


----------

